# rebaba



## Luigiyankee

Necesitaría traducir la palabra rebaba. Posible contexto: Tengo que limar las rebabas de esta barra de metal. Gracias.


----------



## Artrella

¡Hola, Luigiyankee!  No es "rebabas" sino "reba*r*bas".  Pero no sé cómo es en inglés!  ¡Sigo buscando!



PERDOOOONNNN!!!!!!!!!! ERROR GARRAFAL!!!!!!!!!!!!   ARTRELLA AL RINCON, CON OREJAS DE BURRO!!!!!!!!!!!!  PERDON LUIGIYANKEE!!!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Intento:
I need to smooth out the extremities (o rough edges, o irregularities) in this bar of metal.


*rebaba* de RAE

 1. f. Porción de materia sobrante que sobresale irregularmente en los bordes o en la superficie de un objeto cualquiera; como la argamasa que forma resalto en los ladrillos al sentarlos en obra.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Encontré "rebaba" en RAE, pero no "rebarbas"!  ¿Alguien sabe?


----------



## esance

Hola,

*Rebaba * 
  f. Porción de materia sobrante que se acumula en los bordes o en la superficie de un objeto cualquiera: puedes eliminar la rebaba de barniz con una lija.

Hay un diccionario que me da como traducción "flash".

More suggestions, please?


----------



## Luigiyankee

Muchas gracias a todos. Me quedo con "rough edges".

Y efectivamente es rebaba y no rebarba. Por lo menos en España.

Sldos a todos. Luigi.


----------



## ines

Hola, Lugiyankee, rebaba es "burr".


----------



## daviesri

I need to smooth out the burrs on this bar of metal.


----------



## ILT

Yo can use either "burr", "burrs", "fin", or even "overpress" or "overflush".

I've seen them all, altough I prefer burr and fin.  Overpress and overflush I've seen more related to glass than to metal.


----------



## Gringosimo

> Hola, Lugiyankee, rebaba es "burr".


 
I'm not sure about the context. It could be "burr" but it could also be "rough edges".

Definition of Burr:
4 : a thin ridge or area of roughness produced in cutting or shaping metal
...from Meriam-Websters online dictionary


In an engineering environment we call this "deburring".



> "tengo que limar las rebabas de esta barra de metal".


 
would be...

I need to deburr this bar of metal.

However, as you see by the definition that this refers to material that has already gone through a process that left burrs. It seems to me the in the context in which it is written it could mean rough edges as VenusEnvy noted.


----------



## Sca

Luigiyankee: burr, como ya te han apuntado, es la traducción de REBABA. Lo de Artrella (rebarba) es la forma en que se dice en cualquier taller o fábrica en Argentina, aunque no sea bien visto por la RAE.
Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

El _Diccionario Técnico Inglés><Español de F. Beigbeder_ indica...

*rebaba* = beard; burr; featheredge (smelting)

Espero que les ayude,
LN

P.D. Transfiero este hilo a Terminología Especializada.


----------



## cuchuflete

Whether we are smooting, deburring, sanding, or doing whatever, I am astonished that the natives have consistently translated barra de metal as 'bar of metal'.  In standard, average, ordinary idiomatic English it is "metal bar".  In formal, elegant English it is "metal bar".

Just a small aside...burrs included at no extra charge.

Cuchuflete


----------



## Gringosimo

Oooh, you're so right Cuchuflete.  Focused on the rebaba and directly translated bar of metal without even thinking.  Thanks!


----------



## el_novato

*deburr*​


			
				Luigiyankee said:
			
		

> ... "tengo que *limar las rebabas * de esta barra de metal" ...



I need *to deburr * this metal bar.

Rebaba is burr. 

deburr:   The action to eliminate to eliminate "burr" is called "deburr" .





*burr*​


			
				Luigiyankee said:
			
		

> *... rebaba*. ..



rebaba = *burr*

this word is used in a general field (area), without more context, you can use it.


----------



## te gato

HI All;

Or it is also called De-burring..or Fettling...

*De- burring, *Desbarbador
*Fettling, *De desbarbar

source..Technical English to Spanish Dictionary..

te gato


----------



## el_novato

It is ok.  But in a general contex (in metal), you can use burr.


----------



## charlesink

Es rebaba, no rebarbas, salvo que te quieras referir jocosamente a alguien con luengas barbas. rebaba en ingles se dice burr


----------



## jonatanpardo

Hola a todos,

Trabajo en una fundición donde "Rebaba" es una palabra de uso habitual. En inglés lo solemos llamar (y nuestros clientes): FLASH o FLASHING.

Un saludo a todos y si necesitáis algo podéis contactar conmigo


----------



## appc

cuchuflete said:


> Whether we are smooting, deburring, sanding, or doing whatever, I am astonished that the natives have consistently translated barra de metal as 'bar of metal'.  In standard, average, ordinary idiomatic English it is "metal bar".  In formal, elegant English it is "metal bar".
> 
> Just a small aside...burrs included at no extra charge.
> 
> Cuchuflete



Off Topic:

 Me llamó la atención tu precisión sobre "Bar of Metal" vs "Metal Bar", ¿supongo que se aplica a otras áreas? e.g. ¿Chocolate Bar vs. Bar of Chocolate?


----------



## Loitey

Hola : Aquí en Uruguay tambien le decimos rebarbas.  ¿Estaremos equivocados  o se podrá decir de ambas maneras?


----------



## appc

VenusEnvy said:


> Encontré "rebaba" en RAE, pero no "rebarbas"!  ¿Alguien sabe?



Tengo la impresión que se usa en sus dos "versiones", una más que la otra dependiendo del país.

En la universidad, una de las prrimeras cosas que me enseñaron fue no creer todo lo que dice la RAE (a pesar que en el sistema judicial chileno recurren mucho a la RAE). En Latinoamérica no nos pueden obligar a usar el español como lo usan en España. En mi trabajo, por motivos de Claridad y Consistencia, se prefiere utilizar la terminología más adecuada al área u oficio donde se utiliza. (ejemplo: inversionista en vez de inversor, Zelandia en vez de Zelanda, Finés en vez de Finlandés, etc.).


----------



## rodelu2

*"Burr"* es tal vez el término más general en maquinado de metales; existe también *"wire edge"* referido a la rebarba ultrafina que se nota en el borde de una herramienta o un cuchillo recién afilados, y *"flash" o "flashing"* mencionado más arriba describe la rebarba presente en piezas de plástico o metal fundidas o moldeadas. En cuanto a rebaba o reba*r*ba es a gusto del consumidor, lo importante es que el destinatario entienda lo que se intenta expresar.


----------



## Luigiyankee

appc said:


> Tengo la impresión que se usa en sus dos "versiones", una más que la otra dependiendo del país.
> 
> En la universidad, una de las prrimeras cosas que me enseñaron fue no creer todo lo que dice la RAE (a pesar que en el sistema judicial chileno recurren mucho a la RAE). En latinoamérica no nos pueden obligar a usar el español como lo usan en España. En mi trabajo, por motivos de Claridad y Consistencia, se prefiere utilizar la terminología más adecuada al área u oficio donde se utiliza. (ejemplo: inversionista en vez de inversor, Zelandia en vez de Zelanda, Finés en vez de Finlandés, etc.)



Hombre, appc, que nadie obliga a nadie, y menos la RAE, que hoy por hoy es la más flexible de su historia. El que quiera usar rebarba que la use, si eso es lo que se estila. Pero lo que sí que debe haber son algunas normas básicas, marcadas por alguien, en este caso la RAE, porque si no esto sería un cachondeo y cada uno llamaría y escribiría las cosas como le diera la gana, y eso tampoco es. No es razonable que alguien escriba "zencillo" o "Sesilia", por mucho que lo pronuncie así.

Es mi opinión.


----------



## rodelu2

Luigiyankee said:


> Hombre, appc, que nadie obliga a nadie, y menos la RAE, que hoy por hoy es la más flexible de su historia. El que quiera usar rebarba que la use, si eso es lo que se estila. Pero lo que si que *debe haber son algunas normas básicas, marcadas por alguien,* en este caso la RAE, por que si no esto sería un cachondeo y cada uno llamaría y escribiría las cosas como le diera la gana, y eso tampoco es. No es razonable que alguien escriba "zencillo" o "Sesilia", por mucho que lo pronuncie así.
> 
> Es mi opinión.



Estamos alejándonos del tema de la pregunta original, pero debo señalar que le referencia a la RAE tuvo que ver con modismos locales, no con ortografía y esos modismos no son jurisdicción de la RAE. En cuanto a normas básicas, tal vez sea oportuno recordar que un idioma tan flexible como lo es el inglés se las arregla admirablemente sin el Olimpo de una Academia del Idioma; sí los hay para el idioma inglés excelentes diccionarios que definen la ortografía de acuerdo al país-flexibilidad de nuevo-y el usuario en la medida de sus posibilidades tendrá la cortesía de modular su lenguaje para que, además de cumplir con sintaxis, ortografía, etc. sea entendible por su interlocutor.


----------



## Zect

BURRS is the word for rebabas.


----------

